# HDR212 serie 1, only cam version



## dros (May 15, 2010)

Hi,

I am new with the TIVO unit I just bought.

I have a philips HDR212 with version 1.3

I am using my TIVO for:
It was used for recording jumps from gymnastic persons and replay it to analyse the jump. I was also trying to put the video (cam) input from my TIVO, but the unit is still asking to call out and I am not able to put my cam video input on screen.

Question 1:
Why do I have to call out? I am not doing anything with TV channels.
What phone numbers do I have to program, because I live in the Netherlands and the unit is not able to call out (call busy). Area code's are only for US....?

Question 2:
How do I put my camera view on the screen

question 3:
do I have to upgrade the unit?

I hope someone can help me to solve this problem. I am used to work with a HD recorder but this is for me unusual that the unit must call out??

Greetings, Row


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need to run through guided setup at least.

Get a 3.0 software image and install it to the machine, then use Serial PPP to connect it to the TiVo service. Or just get a TiVo image pre set up for a box based service, which you can set the input to composite.


----------



## dros (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for you reply,

Where can I get a image pre setup and how can I put it on the HD?.

I do not have a cd drive or USB on the unit.

I was wondering, if I have a tel number to dial in, and let it download 3.0. Is it then possible to set it to video input?


----------



## dros (May 15, 2010)

Is there a possability to connect my composite as a input (switch over to video input) with this version?.
I read about some back-door possabilities. Is there also some availlable for this version?.
The only thing I want is my camera a input.

Why want the TIVO unit to call out??


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

dros said:


> Thanks for you reply,
> 
> Where can I get a image pre setup and how can I put it on the HD?.
> 
> ...


I don't think you can get any software for your TiVo that would not require a full clear and delete all, if so you already have the image you need, you do have to call in to set up the TiVo for and external input BUT I don't know if that call will be a catch 22 for you as TiVo, not seeing any service, will make your TiVo a door stop.
A TiVo can not be set up without calling home (unless your talking about theft of service that can't be discussed on this form)


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you have a real POTS telephone line, you can have the TiVo call home with that (assuming its modem still works). TiVo needs to call out for initial setup, or to change source type.

See the upgrade sub-forum to learn how to obtain and apply an image to your TiVo.


----------

